# TW Writing Services - providing proofreading and formatting



## thaddeus6th (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey, everyone.

Having formatted and proofread my own work for years, and checked other people’s work extensively too, I’ve decided to offer proofreading and formatting services on a professional basis.

As I’m just starting out, there’s a 30% discount as an incentive to get authors’ interest, and some other discounts available too (for returning clients, as well as if both services are selected together).

Full details can be found at my new website:
TW WRITING SERVICES

Both the services are to be done after the text of a story is finished, and neither involve creative or editorial changes. Proofreading is simply (but time-consumingly) about eliminating spelling and grammatical errors, whilst formatting will get the document in shape for submission to Amazon KDP, Smashwords, Lulu or CreateSpace (obviously the client can opt for just one or multiple formatting options, no extra fee for Amazon KDP + Smashwords).

As I’m just starting out, I don’t have testimonials as such yet, but I’ve always been prompt with beta-reading and the like, and have a couple of kind quotes:

Jo Michaels wrote in her review of The Adventures of Sir Edric [“Spewed Coffee on the Screen I Laughed so Hard”]:

From an Editor's Perspective:

This book was so well written, I found no errors. That's saying something. My brain is wired to find even the tiniest slip-ups, and this book had none. Kudos to the author.


From Duane A. Couchot-Vore, author of Korvoros (which I beta-read):

There is one question remaining from Chapter 19: How in the world did you see those two single speech marks? I could barely notice them knowing they were there.


If you’ve finished your story and want someone else to do the donkey work, you can contact me via e-mail at: *twwritingservices@gmail.com* or just send me a message via Chrons, and we’ll work out the details.

Prices will vary according to what’s being done, how big the word count is and whether there’s anything finickity, but for a ‘standard’ text e-book formatting would be around £50-60, and proofreading about £200-240 [NB these prices do not include the 30% discount].


----------



## The Judge (Oct 4, 2017)

For any newbies who are interested, you can see lots of examples of thad's painstaking work in Critiques -- SFF Chronicles


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 4, 2017)

The Judge said:


> For any newbies who are interested, you can see lots of examples of thad's painstaking work in Critiques -- SFF Chronicles



That takes me to the forum home page, TJ (though I can see by hovering over the link that it's meant to take me somewhere specific).


----------



## The Judge (Oct 4, 2017)

How confusing.  I checked it after posting and again just now, and it takes me to the relevant page of Search Results.  Perhaps it only works for me as it was my search.

OK, folks, you'll have to do your own search! For newbies not used to the Search function, it's at the top right of the screen, type Thad's name into "Posted by Member" and make sure the box "Search this forum only" is ticked.  That brings up a whole load of his posts in Critiques.  Good hunting!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 4, 2017)

Total recommend here!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 28, 2018)

Just a heads up that the site is finito, but if anyone wants proofreading/formatting, I'm still doing that, so do give me a bell.


----------

